

Learn Ruby on Rails by Daniel Kehoe - Fully Funded - DanielKehoe
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/909377477/learn-ruby-on-rails

======
DanielKehoe
I am so grateful to the Rails community for the outpouring of support for this
book. 375 backers on Kickstarter and over $8000 raised in just 30 days.
Special thanks to Avi Flombaum of @flatironschool and Matt Esterly of Akaio
for contributing at the $350 pledge level (Matt told me he considers his
pledge part of the training budget for a new intern).

